# Revenge is best served cold



## KrisAmiss (May 1, 2017)

Just for giggles, what is something fun you've done to get revenge on your wayward spouse or whoever?

I still own a house with my X that I have total access to. He still lives there. I went there one day at lunch and had quite a belly laugh doing searches on his TV for porn and starting to watch some of the results, knowing that he might bring a date home and these selections would pop up on the screen as well as more suggestions of like material. I tried to get the grossest stuff possible.

Well, he didn't watch much tv apparently but eventually his mom came to visit and he sat her down to put on a movie for her (to get her out of his hair, what's left of it) and up popped all the junk. He knew I must have done something and asked me about it. I found the whole thing quite amusing. 

Any more harmless pranks?


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Ummm, naughty girl!!! :grin2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is not really revenge but more of a screw you.I was casually dating a woman about ten years ago and we went to a U2 gig in NY.
When we got there the line for the bar was very long but I joined it after asking her did she want a drink.She said no but when I finally got my beer she asked me to give it to her.I said we could share but that wouldn’t do so she gave me the silent treatment during the gig and on the journey home.
As she got out of my car she reached into the back for her coat and then slammed the car door as hard as she could.Unfortunately her coat sleeve had got caught and she ended up tearing it.
About ten days later she sent me the bill for the repairs to her coat.
I sent her a note back advising her where to shove her bill.The note was written on the back of a receipt from the Gucci store on Fifth Avenue and it was for two purses and one ladies coat.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

More of a general prank;

When I’m at someone’s home and they are out of sight with their TV on; I like to set the start up channel to the logo network.

New Music Videos, Reality TV Shows, Celebrity News, Pop Culture | LOGOtv

aimed primarily at LGBT viewers


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Never did anything, whether some believe that or not. I took blame for many things I had nothing to do with. I complained a great deal. I said some things I regret, but I never took any action or planned anything.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

2ntnuf said:


> Never did anything, whether some believe that or not. I took blame for many things I had nothing to do with. I complained a great deal. I said some things I regret, but I never took any action or planned anything.


You know, as horribly too far as some go with revenge, I think sucking it up and letting people think wrong things has it's own unique pain. Many people see me as a villian and know nothing about my ex's issues at times.

I wonder sometimes if never having "my" side come out is part of why I get so defensive and triggered at times.

I never "got" my spouse. But I do have a file and a finger on the ready for a couple of outsiders who made things their business. I almost hope some days that they decide to poke me again...almost. Not really because I should have let it go by now.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Best revenge is always going to be happy and having a good time - caveat - that it is *genuine* and not tit for tat, because people are generally not stupid. I.E best revenge is having a good life..(even if you are married and still living together, show them you are independent and capable of independent happiness) xx


----------



## KrisAmiss (May 1, 2017)

OK, kids. Make me laugh! Better, make you laugh. Have some fun with your sorrow. I'm not saying to smack someone in the knees and take them out, but a little passive aggressive humor never hurt anyone. Just today I left the poor lizard on his back on my bf's desk, right where the cat dropped him. That's disgusting, but it amused me waiting on him to find the poor thing.

Andy1001, the receipt was a nice detail. How presumptuous of her. Though you do seem to harbor anger. Calling my beloved Dorothy a B? C'mon. Let's play nice.

Max.HeadRoom, you may be homophobic but I get the humor. That'd be another one to do at the X's. 

Of course the best revenge is living a great life, but having fun along the way is part of that. Isn't it? Lawd


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

KrisAmiss said:


> OK, kids. Make me laugh! Better, make you laugh. Have some fun with your sorrow. I'm not saying to smack someone in the knees and take them out, but a little passive aggressive humor never hurt anyone. Just today I left the poor lizard on his back on my bf's desk, right where the cat dropped him. That's disgusting, but it amused me waiting on him to find the poor thing.
> 
> Andy1001, the receipt was a nice detail. How presumptuous of her. Though you do seem to harbor anger. Calling my beloved Dorothy a B? C'mon. Let's play nice.
> 
> ...


You’re the first person who has ever noticed what the scarecrow is saying.
Kudos!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Revenge is best served... not!

See, everyone knows dog excreta smells bad.

Why would you need to pick it up, squish it between your fingers, put it to your nose and breath in deeply? 

Which is what you are doing when you plot all kinds of revenge.

Just bag it and bin it, folks.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> Revenge is best served... not!
> 
> See, everyone knows dog excreta smells bad.
> 
> ...


 Exactly. This is what I think every time tax man tells one of his famous divorce stories. I just think how pathetic every single person in the story has become.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> Exactly. This is what I think every time tax man tells one of his famous divorce stories. I just think how pathetic every single person in the story has become.


I can see that there is a major difference between justice and petty revenge.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. This is what I think every time tax man tells one of his famous divorce stories. I just think how pathetic every single person in the story has become.
> ...


 When you go to extraordinary links to take the ruination of someone else's life into your own hands, it may not be petty, but it is definitely revenge. And you have just become like the person you are trying to ruin.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> Exactly. This is what I think every time tax man tells one of his famous divorce stories. I just think how pathetic every single person in the story has become.


Don't ever [email protected] thread so. His revenge cost some people there jobs.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I have seen petty revenge and I have seen elaborate schemes. The usual, such as calling the wayward's company and attempting to have them fired, and exposure to entire families. My favorite, however, was a US prof, who came to our country to a) take a position with our local college of Art, and b) to get away from his ex, who was the poster girl for monstrous behavior. One of his first questions was to do with our gun laws. He wanted to do some skeet shooting on a property he had just bought. I put him in touch with a buddy in law enforcement. He purchased a machine that would throw the clay pigeons into the air, and proceeded to spend a few days doing so. Turned out, that his exWW had an expensive set of Limoge bone china, and she had requested it in the divorce. He spent some real live money trucking this stuff up from the southern US to the great white north. Seems he also spent a bit shipping back the remains.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

See, skeet-shooting bone china is hilarious to me. As was the shrimp in the window thing. And if it was a workplace affair, then disrupting the job is absolutely understandable.

I'm talking things like advice to plant drugs in a WS's luggage, false accusations of illegal activity. Or one guy whose wife betrayed him way over a decade ago. They stayed married, but the BH keeps up with the OM. Every time he sees that the guy has a girlfriend, he contacts her to mess up the relationship. Every time the guy gets a new job, the BH calls his new employer. That isn't normal.

At a certain point, the person seeking revenge has sunk as morally low as the cheaters and maybe even more crazy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> See, skeet-shooting bone china is hilarious to me. As was the shrimp in the window thing. And if it was a workplace affair, then disrupting the job is absolutely understandable.
> 
> I'm talking things like advice to plant drugs in a WS's luggage, false accusations of illegal activity. Or one guy whose wife betrayed him way over a decade ago. They stayed married, but the BH keeps up with the OM. Every time he sees that the guy has a girlfriend, he contacts her to mess up the relationship. Every time the guy gets a new job, the BH calls his new employer. That isn't normal.
> 
> At a certain point, the person seeking revenge has sunk as morally low as the cheaters and maybe even more crazy.


To me revenge is a dish best served......once. 
To completely destroy your opponent and leave any attempt by them to re-engage you as laughable. 
There is a difference between revenge and justice though.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't know that I have ever taken revenge on anyone. 

But part of me is not opposed to the concept at all, And l just Love @Taxman 's stories. 

I will say this... My Ex W used to complain to me about not having any money and oh poor me. 

She was kind of leaning on me for some type of emotional support, yuck. 

One day, she was going on... And I just had to stop her and say...

" I don't think you understand how this works. Did you receive the money that I am suppose to send? Yes she says. OK, then you need to understand that all these things you are telling me about... I don't give a ****. As a matter of fact, if you need something from me or you need to tell me something about the kids, then you just need to text me. I really don't ever want to have to talk to you again as long as I live. " 

After that she stopped but for me I just could not believe that I had to tell her that.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I stored my XW's stuff for her after she moved out until she was in a housing situation where she could pick it up. I have a security camera at home that I can view over the internet so I had a small viewing party while she was getting her crapola out of my place and had some laughs. Other than that, I just live a better life without her than I did with her, but she doesn't really know what's going on since we don't talk about that stuff.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I had a BH, go to the AP's office and call him out. I had warned him that behavior of that nature would likely get him arrested. He was a lot craftier than I took him for. He apparently knew that the AP had a hair trigger temper. He had his cellphone recording video and audio. It did not take very long before the AP punched him. He let the AP work him over to an extent, then, given that my client was adept in several forms of martial arts, he was legally able to respond in kind. He beat the AP to a bloody pulp, and then proceeded to call police and showed them the video. The AP was transported to hospital, then when he was ambulatory, he was arrested for assault with intent. My client sent the entire thing to his WW. She was somewhat defiant in the early days after exposure. Now, not so much.


----------



## KrisAmiss (May 1, 2017)

OK, you guys are not making me laugh at all. And the tracking software put some cheating revenge stuff on the facebook. Fail post :-(


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I do not do revenge.

I am superstitious, big time.

If I had to do revenge it would be deadly. 

No 'getting even' with a SOB is worth a life spent in prison.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> I do not do revenge.
> 
> I am superstitious, big time.
> 
> ...


I "get even" in fiction and words. That is why I have so many unfinished serial killer manuscripts on my laptop lol


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> I "get even" in fiction and words. That is why I have so many unfinished serial killer manuscripts on my laptop lol


#MeToo :surprise:

I do kill cereal, at least two bowls in the morning.


Cheerio!




The Typist I-


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > I "get even" in fiction and words. That is why I have so many unfinished serial killer manuscripts on my laptop lol
> ...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

KrisAmiss said:


> OK, you guys are not making me laugh at all. And the tracking software put some cheating revenge stuff on the facebook. Fail post :-(


What did you expect?

Nobody wants to cop to the grime.
Too many people know all our business, here.

TAMMers are gas lighting pros.

Kinda like our dog, after @Blondilocks feeds him steak and potatoes.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> SunCMars said:
> 
> 
> > #MeToo <a href="https://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png" border="0" alt="" title="EEK! Surprise!" ></a>
> ...


----------

